# Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*ElkhornVDub* and *WolfsburgerMitFries* brought up the questiom of demographics of Eos buyers in another thread, so I thought I'd start a new topic about it.
So, if you already own an Eos (or have one on order), post in here, tell us your age, gender and occupation.
I'm 25, male, and I work as a software programmer.


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

i'm 39, male, Military from Canada


----------



## mya (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (Hotmoose)*

am 61, female, and a "recovered" (retired) teacher.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I'm 23, male and a mechanical engineer.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Male, 26, Software Developer


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Male 37
Inside sales


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

male 23, outside sales


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Male, Age 32. Attorney


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (Malone32)*

Male, 35, Sales Mgr


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

male 37
train driver


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

M 29 Graphic Artist


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I'm 33 - Creative Director - Vancouver Canada


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Male 31 Merchant (in Greece)


----------



## kostas_ath (Jul 28, 2006)

I am 31yo, male, telecoms, from athens greece


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I have an EOS on order - possible delivery January 07 (It's a 2.0l T FSI DSG - hence the delay!).
I'm male, aged 51 and the headteacher of a primary school in the south of England.


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

Male 30 - BioTech Account Executive


----------



## KeithK (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

These results are skewing much more male and younger than the demographics from VW (late 40's to 60s, mostly female) in the "ask a VW Salesman" thread.
I think we may be getting a better reading of the demographics of participants in on-line European car forums than of EOS buyers.
Male, over 45, Mathematician


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I think this is the page in the promo book you are talking about.
I'm female, 55 years old, Math Teacher.... drove a "65 red bug from 1969-1992, also a "69 VW bus from 1978-1984. 
Got my EOS on 8/22...it already has 900 miles on it...I love it!

_(image resized to forum standard of 800 pixels wide - content otherwise untouched - Michael)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:53 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I find it strange that Volkswagen expects the core market to be middle aged married people...and not young unmarried people. Anybody else?

I do not find it strange at all. I fit the bill to a tee. Here are a bunch of reasons.
1. I paid my dues (22 years in the Air Force) and and am now earning much more than young unmarried people (YUPs). I have the resources to afford one.
2. We still have 2 kids in the house. A 2 seater is out of the question. A 4 seater fits the bill nicely. As a bonus, the back seat can handle two adults, so we can go out with friends (provided we can find a babysitter








3. A ragtop is hard to maintain and just doesn't make a good winter vehicle. An EOS is a year round vehicle. For us, it will be a 3rd vehicle, pushing the minivan to hauling people and stuff or cross country trips. The EOS is a good daily driver. 


_Modified by owr084 at 12:11 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (KeithK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithK* »_These results are skewing much more male and younger than the demographics from VW (late 40's to 60s, mostly female) in the "ask a VW Salesman" thread.


Does this suprise you? The main reason most males stayed away from the Cabrio was the stock engines had no guts. Most of the enthusiast male owned Cabrios I've seen either have an engine swap, or another car to provide the speed.
I haven't got one yet(I really like the silver with red interior), but I'll put my info:
Male 35 Graphic Designer, Single.


----------



## kf714 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (owr084)*

I am 48 professional male, with 2 kids and splitting time with the minivan also and getting my dark blue tommorow.


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

26, female, accountant-not the boring type though
I recently sold my MB for the Eos. I had so many problems with the MB it was in the shop a lot and with it getting close on warranty I started looking at something new and the Eos is perfect for my last "before kids come car". 
I love the head-turn factor with this car!!! It will be splitting my time with my Muscled-up Jeep Wrangler as long as I can keep the husband out of it.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

this thread will not yeild 50/50 results of male and female posts, you have to take into account how many of the 50/50 split are into "tuning" or whatever thier cars...theres going to be a waaay larger amount of males there, and then out of that pool you have to see what percentage will go online and post about it....and then which ones of those posters will choose this thread....
the results in this thread matching the target demographic info that vw is expecting is going to be slim
btw im 22 male...no eos, but wish i saved and waited for it instead of the gti...at times anyways
oh ima supervisor at a call center


----------



## KMSBball (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (gizmopop)*

57 - Male - Territory Sales Manager - average 28,000+ miles a year. This car is great! 2007 Thunder Blue w/Cornsilk leather & pkg 2


----------



## batmanlasd (Sep 5, 2006)

Im 28 male, Accountant, Single w one little one. Thunder Blue, Lux Packg


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (batmanlasd)*

Male 43 Dr. I ordered a V6 w/ Sport Package, Technology Package and Navigational System in Paprika Red with Cornsilk Beige interior.


_Modified by ehdg eos at 10:22 AM 9-11-2006_


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

53 1/2, male, Contracts Manager, 2.0T Paprika Red, Beige Interior, DSG, Luxury, DynAudio, Parking Control. Due in port in <10 days, hopefully at dealer before 10/5.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (KeithK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithK* »_Male, over 45, Mathematician

Don't you mean... Male, 48.16744832 years, Mathematician


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Male, 42, lawyer in Glasgow, Scotland. Eos 2.0T (DSG) ordered yesterday.
Wife loves it too


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I am a 41 yr old female, registered nurse, personal top speed 123 mph on a nice little stretch in VT, passenger @ 240kph in the motherland, favorite past time--Drafting in a bug at 90mph (with rocks in the trunk to keep the front end down on the highway.
ordered a Island grey & black, 6MT, Lemans, I-pod.........waiting.


----------



## agreeneyes (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

51, female, teacher


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

Female, 57, Court reporter and PC repair tech on the side; own 2 electrical contracting businesses too.
Right now I'm in a Thunder Blue Eos that I am using as my Touareg is being serviced. Incredible vehicle; incredible sound system; I'm sold and this will be my warm weather vehicle. Not sure of the color combo but I want the 3.2 fully loaded.


----------



## ghrgilada (Sep 28, 2006)

2.0 TDi Sport on order, still waiting a delivery date! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! ( Company car so have to have the TDi).
Male, 37, Quantity Surveyor for construction company.


----------



## Smartfish (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re:*

Male, 29. Artist. This is my third convertible, but my first VW. (Once you've gone topless, it's hard to go back.)


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

Male 42, Business Analyst; Thunder Blue/Grey/Manual/Sport/Nav/18" Traded in 2003 Audi A4 Cabriolet


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

Male, 43, no kids, living together, Information Technology, trading 2003 Jetta GLS. One month into the waiting mission since I ordered (details below).


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (smith46)*

Male, 29yo, Office manager. 2.0T DSG Black/Beige Sport package. Traded in 350Z.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (smith46)*

Male 44, 2 Kids and Dog, Divorced Living with Partner for 7+ years. Software Product Manager for Major Database Software Vendor


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 4:08 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I don't really qualify to respond to this thread, because I don't own an Eos (yet). But, because I am the moderator here, I suppose I should introduce myself - I'm a guy, 51, I am an aviation safety manager, and I drive a Phaeton. More info here if you want... 'skript manufaktura'
Michael


----------



## fran_oconnor (Nov 6, 2006)

male 26 electrician. i have placed my order for the first week in january cant wait


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

Male, 44, manager - banking/lending, married, 2 kids.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I'm male, 71 and a retired ChE. The Eos is my wife's and my first VW.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 9:38 AM 11-15-2006_


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

Male, 36, two kids, married. Software Development Engineer


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (hulahoops)*

Male 46, Married, two kids. Purchaser/Contracts Manager/Fleet Manager with senior Canadian oil company
Mid/Late April delivery Candy White on Beige 2.0T with DSG and Sport Package.
Car is a surprise gift for my wife for our 20th anniversary in May, but I'm going to try and drive it as often as she'll let me!!








Kevin


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

Female, 22, student... soon to enter the real world


----------



## Pouzie (Oct 6, 2006)

Male, 30, Software developer South Africa. 
Waiting for Shadow Blue 2.0 TFSI in Feb 2007


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

Male, 29, Software Engineer...just got married, so although I was the one that discovered the Eos, the wife liked it too and gave the approval...so we got one.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Female, 27, married to Shaka, Chemist. (No, not a street chemist.)


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (Bef)*

^^ married to her (she drives the Eos most of the time).
I'm in sales, 30 yrs old, male.


----------



## Alfisti_GR (Nov 2, 2006)

Male 35, Single from Thessaloniki Greece
Businessman
Waiting for 2.0 TFSI Red Paprica - Nappa Corn Silk on December - January


----------



## E. Ninis (Oct 21, 2002)

waiting for eismeer blue eos...

Male,29, IT Consultant,athens, Greece


----------



## VWGURL602 (Apr 19, 2006)

24 female serivce cashier in a vw dealership


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (VWGURL602)*

27, female, governmental accountant


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

26, male, Computer Network Administrator.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

59, male, married, absolutely refuse to work anymore, won't do it, no.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

Male, 34, single, IT Architect


----------



## jujugulia (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I am 28 - Female - Financial Analyst
Eos on order (allegedly)


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

Male, 37, Graphic Designer
Base silver manual Eos, no options.


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

Male, 38, married w/one child. 
Used to drive a 96 Cabrio and got a lot of crap from my friends that it was a chick car. I thought the Eos would put an end to it, but maybe not


----------



## 356924 (Aug 15, 2006)

Male, 57, retired, married. got my EOS last week (Eisemer Blue /Moonrock). . Replaced a Caddy SRX with no regrets!!


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (smith46)*

Michael keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
49, male, married, daughter 9 years old (reason for trading in miata for eos), dog
COO medical devices company, The Netherlands.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (chris2.0tdsg)*

Michael,
Many thanks for the time and knowledge you devote to the Eos forum, and you don't even own one (yet!).
I turn 28 tomorrow, male, and I work as an operations coordinator for a digital publishing company.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Wow...this is so different in comparison to the GTI demographics. I'm just a 39 y.o. male trying to relive his college days when I purchased a new GTI in 1985.








39, male, Ins claims-Quality Evaluator and 45% owner of wife's CPA practice.




_Modified by Sincity at 6:02 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

Female 53, newly divorced with a new haircolor, new boyfriend and new therapist and old 98 Passat driven by my newly-licensed 15-year old. oh, yes. . . I'm an arts administrator.


----------



## blowinginthwind (Feb 27, 2007)

Female, 44, mother of two teen boys and RN
Love my car!


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

Male, 36, Database Administrator / Application Developer (also Part-time military)
The EOS is our first VW (wife and I, no kids yet)


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (chris2.0tdsg)*

You rule Michael...keep up the fine work...








Me....male 52 CAD/IT manager at medium sized engieering firm
Wifey...female 50 work from home contractor
2 grown up kids..not living at home...
Looked at a Mazda RX8....but fell in love with the EOS....and this way our new puppy and grandchild will have more fresh air access...


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Male, 56 - GIS Database Adminstrator
Wife - 57 - Book E-tailer 
Our only other VW was a '67 Beetle, from 73-77
4th Convertible - '68 GTO, '72 MGB, '99 Sunfire and '07 Eos
4 grown children, 3 grandchildren ready to enjoy the back seat!


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Male 37, telecomm technician, with childern and a dog


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

female 35, Dental Technician, married. This is going to be my 3rd convertible ( 2 Sebrings before) . Living the American dream since I moved here 12 years ago.
When I grew up my parents had a Saporoschez and a couple of Lada's. By that you can probably tell where I grew up - behind the ominous "Iron Curtain". And we were one of the fortunate ones. Many families didn't own cars since you had to wait 12-16 YEARS for a new car ( the infamous Trabant or Trabbi). Used ones were more expensive than new ones since you could have them right away, if you had the cash.
I never DREAMED of ever owning a new car never mind a convertible!! And now I'm getting my 4th new car in 10 years...I love America!!








Ps for those of you who don't have a clue what a Saporoschez is...










_Modified by chocoholic_too at 11:13 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (EOSmage)*

Maybe it is too early to post here as I have only ordered the car and I won't have it for 3+ months

Male age 52. Married with 2 daughters, the oldest is almost 17 and has been driving since a week after she turned 16.
I own a pension administration company. This will be my first VW and I just joined the Convertible owners ranks last year when I bought a used Mustang off eBay as a temporary car until this one became available


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Male, 26 and single (ladies







) haha
Architect


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Married, 43, kids ages 8 and 10, + dog. PM at an interactive design company. Explored the whole convertible thing with a Miata, loved everything except the inability to take the kids along, hence the *need* for an EOS.


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

Just turned 35, Male, Married, Air Force Pilot...picking up our Eismeer Blue 2.0T tonight!!!


----------



## mconfer (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Female, age 54, CPA/U.S. Gov't.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (T-Tail)*

37. female, married, 2 dogs who are more spoiled that most kids
Purchasing agent - high tech company



_Modified by theothereos at 12:41 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Im 38, male and have a drinking water company.....and my EOS is still in the port(7th day)


----------



## math4scher (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Male, 58, live in South Florida, Mathematics Teacher, love my 
Eos: Eissmer Blue, Moonrock Grey leather, 6-speed manual, DynaAudio, sport package


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

Male, 30, Arlington, VA USA, Manager of Process Analysis and Improvement.
I just picked up my Gray-on-black 2.0T Sport this evening and am giddy... We needed a second car since my wife and I have a baby on the way. The Accord is good for family/kid trips, and the EOS is for the 90%+ time that I spend driving alone. 
Michael- your great post on Krytox is part of the reason that I finally bought the car. I mentioned your research to my salesperson, and he was very interested and looked it up right away. I mentioned it to the manager, and he said "I know vwvortex.com. They've been very helpful on a number of cases." Kudos to you and the team! 
-David


_Modified by Funmobile at 8:30 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## LDQ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Funmobile)*

Male 32, South Coast of the UK, Accountant (yawn!) 
Waiting patiently for my TDI DSG in Silver







(only a couple of months to go!)


----------



## tannita16 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (LDQ)*

Female, 22 (23 this May)







, drove a 2003 Toyota Matrix for 5 years (loved it!). Living in Coral Springs, FL, recent graduate in biotechnology and working as a research associate in a Marine Botany lab. Soon moving to Orlando, FL to get my Masters in conservation genetics







. Anything else?


----------



## seakayfl (Jan 16, 2007)

Female - 56, Have mainly driven VW most of my life. My last was a 2003 VW New Beetle convertible, and pasted was 65, 66, 79 VW's, all convertibles. We also had several Euro Van's and a few VW Crew Cab from the 60's.
I work in the Garment industry in production, 
in Miami Florida


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Male 29, Microbiologist (one day to be a mad scientist







)


----------



## domext (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

32, Female - Print Media Buyer & Club DJ


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

48, Male, married, no kids. Security/Planning


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

28, Male, Lighting Designer/Graphic Designer . . . Eos arrives tomorrow . . quite excited to truly participate in the forum soon.


----------



## LynneBx (Mar 12, 2007)

female, 23 (24 on Saturday!!!) QA / Competency Coordinator


----------



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I am 
28 yo
male
student
fitness director & trainer


----------



## rfeldman2 (Dec 15, 2006)

I am 59
Male
Voice Coach


----------



## shernuf (Mar 9, 2007)

Male, 36, Engineer, Married, No Kids


----------



## c0de-e (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

32, Male, Software Test Lead (TimeWarner)


----------



## pdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Male 48, Area Engineer (motor trade)


----------



## pedux77 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I'm 30, male, buyer from Italy. Great Eos!


----------



## Sunr1se (Mar 18, 2007)

Female, 33, Comptroller


----------



## bretho (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Male, 38, Business Analyst. Married 2 teenage Children


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

47 male, Accountant


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

31, male, Interactive Creative Director, Atlanta, GA


----------



## xrobinsunx (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

16, Female, Not employed.


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

39, male. VW Sales. 
I've never bought a car on impulse like this, usually buying one every 10 years. But this one spoke to me... "Pssst, Jerry... Loooook at meeeeee". I drove it around the block with the paper and Styrofoam still on it, and that was it... 
Talk about an attention getter. Wow. Ever want to draw a crowd? Pull into a parking lot at an intersection and put the top up/down. You'll draw a crowd.


----------



## girish.joshi (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

28 male ERP Consultant


----------



## 356924 (Aug 15, 2006)

58; retired; married; Three children but only one teen still at home and NO he can not drive the EOS. He has to settle for an old Golf.
The EOS is awesome!


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

26, Female, Software Engineer


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

25, Male, Dell Sales Rep
First post here from Australia lads
Going to order my EOS soon. Was just released here 1st of March. 
Getting 
EOS FSI 2.0 Turbo DSG
EOS Individual package
XENON Lights
Sat Nav

Test drove it 2 weeks back and LOVE IT SO MUCH. I love my Passat but the EOS is just so much fun.
The car will take 5-7 Months to arrive though sucks


----------



## EOSinthesun (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re:*

female, late 50's, living with signif. other, retired to So. Calif. after spending 26 years in Alaska. Originally from Germany. 
Bought my EOS 2.0 T in wheat beige on a whim after reading an article in Car & Driver at my dentist's office.
Replaced a 2003 Acura TL - the first 4door sedan I ever owned - which made me feel really "matronly" when I drove it.
Nothing matronly about the EOS, that's for sure!


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (slitko)*

Hey Shahin.
Glad to see I am not the only post from Australia but welcome anyway








Hopefully mine is on the water for delivery next month........ fingers crossed








41, Male, Pilot ...... btw

_Modified by sydeos at 1:33 PM 4-9-2007_


_Modified by sydeos at 7:08 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Male, 43, ISP.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

38, Male, and a university Professor.
(I'm single and I'm fearing I'll miss the practicality of the GTI.)


----------



## Wanda (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Female, 36 Network Engineer


----------



## Zazou1 (Apr 10, 2007)

male 40yo system engineer


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (liquid stereo)*

33
Male
Interpreter


_Modified by SheilaEOS at 9:26 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## dubspinna (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (SheilaEOS)*

25 Male, FX Trader


----------



## luvnmyvw (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm a 36 yo female personal assistant...I just traded my 2000 Cabrio last month for the black/black, manual, sport pkg...Wish I'd gone for the Dynaudio - other than that, I'm soooo happy w/ my new car...I am LUVNMYVW!
* Paige *


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (luvnmyvw)*

Welcome Page...
Gald you are enjoying your new ride..
_mark


----------



## tupput (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

gay male 34yo - Graphic design (Seattle)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (tupput)*

Hi Sam - welcome to the Eos forum!
Michael


----------



## pmcall221 (Apr 18, 2007)

23, male, air traffic controler


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (pmcall221)*

Hi Patrick:
Welcome to the forum. If I help you answer a question or solve a problem with your new Eos, will you give me a straight-in next time I visit KORD, or maybe an unrestricted climb on the way out?








Michael


----------



## i am imani (Apr 22, 2007)

female, 36, call center director - family of three - my husband drives a 30zx (2 seater), so the EOS is the "family" car!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (i am imani)*

Can't we do the demographics in a poll? It would be easier to see the distribution.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

It would be nice, but the options offered by ZeroForum (authors of the software that runs the Vortex forums) are pretty limited. We are collecting three sets of data here - age, gender, and occupation - and ZeroForum does not allow for this level of granularity.
Guess we just have to stick with typing...








Michael


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

We could do three separate polls then.


----------



## KalashniKev (Apr 26, 2007)

25, Male, Army Officer


----------



## AZEOS (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

40 year old female, project manager


----------



## eosluvr2b (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure of the results of the poll.....
39, dental hygiene - female. 
post some state when you compile themmmmmmm


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (eosluvr2b)*

Just picked up mine Wednesday night
Male
29 (in 2 weeks)
Project Manager / Data Analyst


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Sandalman)*

*Editorial Note* - _semi-important, please take a moment to read it_
Hi Everyone:
I went through the first four pages of this thread (now reduced to three pages) and "weeded out" a whole bunch of posts that did not contain demographic information. There was absolutely nothing wrong with any of the posts that I deleted - for the most part, they were greetings, notes of welcome, stuff like that, and the majority of the posts that I deleted were made by either myself or Mark.
The only reason I did this weeding was this: When a particular post starts to exceed 2 or 3 pages, it can be a little overwhelming for a new forum member to review it to catch up on the "facts" of the thread unless the post has been retrospectivly weeded. So, what I did was this: I weeded out all the non-factual (e.g. social) responses that were more than about two weeks old. I figure that after two weeks, whomever the social response was directed to has probably read it and appreciated it, so it can be safely deleted.
Again, I want to emphasize that there was nothing wrong with any of the posts that I weeded out - I'm just trying to ensure that anyone who comes along later to review the older parts of the thread just sees the facts, and not the banter. I often do this same kind of weeding on technical threads that get included in the table of contents - after the thread has been dormant for a month or so, I'll weed it out so that just the "meat" remains, before adding it to the table of contents. This makes for faster reading and easier researching when folks come along in the future, looking for technical information.
Please don't interpret this as implying that we should not be lighthearted and socialize here on the forum - far from it, let's continue to have a friendly and lighthearted forum, and by all means, feel free to post as you wish. I just want to make sure that y'all understand why I do the 'weeding' after a month or so has passed, so that no-one takes offense if an old comment they made has been weeded out.
Michael


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (wkc)*

Male, 42


----------



## la (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

female, 38, office manager


----------



## koko73 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (la)*

33, female, legal research consultant
Picked up my Eos on Friday - loving it! Traded my 2003 Passat GLX 4 Motion - and couldn't be happier with my Eos!


----------



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

45 male Human Services Director


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (koko73)*

Hi Angela:
Welcome to the forum. We seem to be developing quite a large community of Eos owners from the greater KC - Olathe - Overland Park area. This is kind of interesting, as we also have a significant number of Phaeton forum participants from the same area.
Michael


----------



## koko73 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael. The forum is great and very informative for new buyers. I've seen about 6 Eos' on the road in the greater KC area - it seems as though everyone is ready to venture out in this beautiful spring weather after a rather cold Midwestern winter!


----------



## eosluvr2b (Apr 22, 2007)

39, dental hygienist.
so, after the poll -- where do we get the results????


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (eosluvr2b)*

Hi Lynn:
Welcome to the forum. The secret about the poll is this: The first person who answers 'statistician' for occupation will be asked to compile a report and analysis for all the rest of us.
All kidding aside, a quick browse through the previous pages of the poll shows that we have a very wide and inclusive range of ages and occupations, and probably the best gender balance of any of the Vortex forums. This is great news for all of us here in the forum, because it will make for an interesting community that can bring a wide range of skills and different perspectives to contribute from.
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

37, male, business consultant telecom, dubai


----------



## JCEos (May 5, 2007)

35, male, advertising - national television


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (JCEos)*

Male, 48, government manager, candy white 2.0T, corn silk beige, partnered


_Modified by crandall58 at 12:23 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

33 year old male - Project Manager / Estimator for full motion Flight Simulation company (Yes, I get to play games some days)


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

And I thought I posted to this previously......
45, single male, semiconductor layout designer. 
Candy white, cornsilk, spoiler, splashguards, dashcover, and trailer hitch (for bike rack)


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

56, married, realtor -- Wife has the classic XJ8 Jaguar but I have the fun car! 2007 EOS 2.0T Sport, Island Grey w black interior. Guess which car we take on long rides up PCH to Santa Barbara!! The Brit cat is a garage warmer now!


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I need to post all my mods, but the black splashguards on the white car look great. They really disappear because of the black tires and only wrap around the body a little. I don't even notice them. Jack


----------



## VeryWickedGLI (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_female 35, Dental Technician, married. This is going to be my 3rd convertible ( 2 Sebrings before) . Living the American dream since I moved here 12 years ago.
When I grew up my parents had a Saporoschez and a couple of Lada's. By that you can probably tell where I grew up - behind the ominous "Iron Curtain". And we were one of the fortunate ones. Many families didn't own cars since you had to wait 12-16 YEARS for a new car ( the infamous Trabant or Trabbi). Used ones were more expensive than new ones since you could have them right away, if you had the cash.
I never DREAMED of ever owning a new car never mind a convertible!! And now I'm getting my 4th new car in 10 years...I love America!!








Ps for those of you who don't have a clue what a Saporoschez is...









_Modified by chocoholic_too at 11:13 PM 2-27-2007_


lol i owned a lada 07 missed those cars lol


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (VeryWickedGLI)*

"Ps for those of you who don't have a clue what a Saporoschez is..."
Kind of looks like a Corvair!!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalMan)*


_Quote »_=SoCalMan
Kind of looks like a Corvair!!









Wasn't it Ralph Nader who said about those "unsafe at any speed"?








Well, that's kind of what the Saparoschez felt like. I remember my Dad going on about how great this car was in a stand still traffic jam in the middle of winter when you had turned off the engine because nothing was moving. This baby had a kerosene heater built in!








We were once travelling on a highway at about 90-100 kmh when we lost the left rear wheel! I have this memory of looking out the rear window seeing my Dad chasing after the wheel that was still rolling.


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

Male, 58, College Graduate with BS in Mechanical Engineering, Co-Owner and Vice President of my Company, VERY Happily Married, Step-children all grwon and gone


----------



## wwwbecker (Jul 23, 2007)

Male (41) & an Engineer - although my wife likes driving it as much as me.


----------



## pphantom53 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

53 male corporate VP, kids out of house fun time!


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (pphantom53)*

Male, 56, Unofficially married - same partner for 26 years, US Veterans Health Administration (Progrmam Manager, Web Communications)


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (Sealy)*

41 male, this is a retirement present to myself after 24 years in the Navy. Funny how they call it retirement, because I need to find a new job


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

29 years old male police officer


----------



## ladybuglbg (Jul 31, 2007)

45 years old, female, executive assistant


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Male, 41 yrs old.
Call center Director


----------



## 2ndwind (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

57, male, Editor, Photographer, Web Designer
______________________________
Black/Cornsilk Sport #2040


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

60 when I ordered my Eos, 61 by the time it arrives, female, graphic designer -- 2.0 Lux, Paprika Red, Cornsilk beige, Dynaudio with 6 CD, Nav


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

male 34 Web Application Developer
married, 2 kids (4year & 4month)
previous car was a 69 Mini... but that wouldn't hold two car seats in the back... not a good second car. But the Eos is. Its not the primary family car (that would be our Vue) but works nice as a back up since it does hold the four of us. It was a good way to bridge the gap between practical and fun.


----------



## darrellc2002 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I'm 22, male, and a college student.


----------



## herbm (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I'm a 64 yo male, retail merchandiser, in Houston TX


----------



## robertohoshino (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I'm 51. male. I run an IT company in Japan.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (robertohoshino)*

Welcome robert, I think you are our first known Japanese owner. Look forward to seeing some pictures of a Japanese EOS


----------



## mmmBrains (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (robertohoshino)*

I'm 25, male, IT Consultant.


_Quote, originally posted by *robertohoshino* »_ I'm 51. male. I run an IT company in Japan.

Need any help


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (robertohoshino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robertohoshino* »_ I'm 51. male. I run an IT company in Japan.

That's neat, somebody from Japan.


----------



## robertohoshino (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks for reply. I drove my EOS for a month, and I have seen only 4 Eos around Tokyo. But I love EOS. It's fun and cool.


----------



## robertohoshino (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (mmmBrains)*

If you could come to Japan, Please








Thank you for your reply!
-Roberto


----------



## robertohoshino (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (mark_d_drake)*

Thank you for your reply. I will upload soon. It has been terribly hot in Tokyo this season over 100F every day. So it's rather hard to drive my EOS open but very much fun!


----------



## robertohoshino (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thank you for your warm message.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Even though I have officially been an Eos owner for a month now, I forgot to add my info here! Well, better late than never:
43, female, research attorney. 
4th VW; 4th convertible.
I LOVE THIS CAR!!


----------



## n1drland (Jul 11, 2007)

26, Female, Product Development and Sourcing Manager


----------



## robertohoshino (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (mark_d_drake)*

Hello!
This is my EOS.








http://webryalbum.biglobe.ne.j...48811


----------



## merlin67 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Female 52 years old. Nursery Teacher. First ever convertable and I will never buy a non-convertable again. I love this car!!!


----------



## pdisher (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (merlin67)*

50 years old South of Boston, Massachusetts
2007 EOS my 6th convertible. Certainly the first hardtop nice to have a coupe and convertible!
What a difference, hope I have a long trouble free ride!
EOS is by far the best car I have ever owned. Had a Jetta GLI when the MGs were second cars loved it.

3 MGs (the early days 1974 - 1988)
Mazda RX7 a 1988 owned until 1998
Celica GT a 1998 owned until 2007


----------



## Drop Top Hottie (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

I'm 25, Female and I work in Commerical Real Estate


----------



## srivaths711 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (Drop Top Hottie)*

28 Male and I'm a software Professional


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, how I have longed to post here! My car just arrived. She's beautiful!
Female, 36, veterinarian


----------



## GERMAN only (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (seamonkeydvm)*

This is my girls car, she's
26 Ultrasound tech.


----------



## Seshat1034 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (GERMAN only)*

Fourth convertible.
28, female, writer (soon to be PhD candidate).


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Seshat1034)*

33, high school biology teacher


----------



## Curta01 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Seshat1034)*

This is my fourth convertible also: Triumph Spitfire, 65 Mustang, and a VW Karmann Ghia, but it took me 60 years and a 29 year gap between the last convertible and the EOS. 
Male, 60 years old, retired (formerly in IT). With my daughter grown up, the Eos was a birthday present from my wife.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Curta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curta01* »_Male, 60 years old, retired (formerly in IT). With my daughter grown up, the Eos was a birthday present from my wife.


Great car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a great Wife http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. You are a lucky man.
Welcome to the forum
Kevin


----------



## Jackofalltrade (Dec 19, 2007)

(Gender): Male
(Age): 23
(Transportation): 2008 EOS, "First Car"
(Occupation): Jack of all trade
(Comments): 2008 have a lot of great cars, I've researched most of them. It was a very hard decision to make and I have made the right one.
Convertible "hard top", 4 seat with enough room unlike other convertibles, plenty of trunk space; again unlike other convertibles, enough power to satisfy me with good enough looks for me to buy.
What is also good about this car is the potential of this car's body style, interior additions, and power boost. The price for this car is great for what you get, believe me. Anyways, PEACE OUT fellow EOS.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

It's good to see that after more then a year since I posted it, this thread is still alive.


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Male, 52, IT sales. 2007 3.2L, thunder blue, moonrock, nav, tech package, Dynaudio. First VW, first convertible. It's been raining a lot here since I bought it 10 days ago. So far, no leaks!


----------



## jdurhan (Nov 20, 2007)

Male , single, 54, first VW and I love it. Own 2 hotels on Ft. Lauderdale Beach. I also own a Z06 corvette and I like the VW just as much.


----------



## Leonardtan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (jdurhan)*

Male 35, Construction Manager, Live in Singapore.
Bought it at SGD 155K. 1SGD = 0.7USD
USD will be 108K.....Damn I envy You guys !!!!!!!


----------



## slowNlowDTE (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Leonardtan)*

1


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (BigFoot-74205)*

Male, 41 yrs old, Call center Director, Montreal Canada


----------



## MlleCarla (Jan 5, 2008)

*41y/o-- female--Registered Nurse*
beige/beige 2007 EOS-she's a beauty!







went for her 5000 mile check up today-she is healthy and happy
previous owner of a white/beige Passat


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

37 year old female, management consultant, triathlete, advernturer, single








This is my first VW ever, but second convertible I've owned. Loving every minute and mile of it!


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (bella70)*

35/F/Court Reporter
My Eos is my "fun car." I have an '04 Kia Sorento that
I use for work commuting.
I bought my Eos the first week of September, and she just
had her 5,000 mi service on Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## breakmarkflick (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (dct82me)*

35/M/Physical Scientist. Traded in 2006 GLI for the convertible and already lots of topless fun! Though car is no longer "mine" as the wife calls it "our" fun car


----------



## le848dave (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Age, gender, occupation of Eos buyers (breakmarkflick)*

30/M/Database Architect
Been waiting two months to drive it as I finish out my prior lease car...only two more weeks


----------



## NEAEos (Apr 12, 2007)

56, Male
Hematologist/Oncologist
First VW
Prior convertibles: 1965 Mustang, 2001 Miata, 2005 S2000


----------



## jwhcars (Apr 20, 2005)

Female/55/teacher
My wife got rid of her Land Rover LR3 so she could buy the EOS.


----------



## maestror (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (jwhcars)*

22, male, music teacher


----------



## Twistix (Feb 6, 2008)

35, male, single







, hotel manager


----------

